# Jointing with a Portable Planer. Easy Jointing



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

hey!! here are some pics for you guys to see that its possible to get a good joint with the planer! Taker care GUYS!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

this is using two wider boards..same result!! JUST BE CAREFUL PLEASE!!!!!!

usin the sled i use to plane long boards and same glue gun method... check it out!

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/planing-long-boards-sled-method-portable-planer-only-15020/

good luck!!


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

ohhh..forgot to tell you that you can work in large batches.3 days a go i jointed at the same time 8 boards..works really nice...and quick!!


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Interesting. Looks like a good tip to file away. Thanks Juan !! Also, those are some good looking boards you're running through that planer!


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

hahaha thx!!!that wood is called TZALM...ts a very hard wood!!!


----------



## ironhat (Jul 25, 2009)

Great tip, great tip and beautiful baby/ Daddy photo - chica o chico?


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

ironhat said:


> Great tip, great tip and beautiful baby/ Daddy photo - chica o chico?


chica!!!Thanks!!!! :smile:


----------



## Marcus (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice planer too Juan!! I think I have the same one as you. Is it the 580 13" planer? I just gone one used about a month ago.

And I'm definitely going to have to use this method you've come up with here! Very inventive


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Use the hot glue technique here*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/gotta-bowed-board-no-jointer-12927/
The bowed board could be hot glued to the straight edge for the first pass, then flipped over with the straight side against the fence. Then if desired, run thru the planer as juan shows. 

In the thread above Bob Willing posted this:
"I also have a problem with a jointer because I think they sometimes taper the board so now I run them through a planer to get them parallel. I usually hold about 4 boards side by side to keep them parallel and perpendicular." 
[/B] _ Last edited by Bob Willing; 10-29-2009 at 09:08 AM. _


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

Marcus said:


> Nice planer too Juan!! I think I have the same one as you. Is it the 580 13" planer? I just gone one used about a month ago.
> 
> And I'm definitely going to have to use this method you've come up with here! Very inventive


Thanks!!! hope it works for you. if the boards arent that starigt to each other You could also apply 3 to 4 points of glue trough one board and then quickly put the other side by side and pressing until the glue is set. then put the c clamps the glue the boards to the sled with two cauls at each side.also with glue form the glue gun. MAKE SURE IT DOESnT ROCK!!!!! 
my planer is a DELTA ShopMaster TP305 15 Amp 12-1/2-Inch

not that fancy but works GREAT!!!! 

CHEERS!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

juanation said:


> my planer is a DELTA ShopMaster TP305 15 Amp 12-1/2-Inch
> 
> not that fancy but works GREAT!!!!
> 
> CHEERS!


Same as mine. For what I paid for it, it has performed very satisfactorily, and planed a lot of wood. I recently flipped the blades over due to nicks. A very easy procedure, using the jig provided.:thumbsup:

Gerry


----------

